# Symphonic MA-13 Tube Amp



## Randy F. (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi folks.
I picked up a Symphonic MA-13 tube amp yesterday. It's in good physical condition but I'd like to get a health check done on it.
From what I've read, I will need an isolation transformer installed, and a three pronged power cord.
It's a sweet sounding little amp. Loves my acoustic guitar and my single coil guitars.
The guts look mint and unmolested.
Each solder joint is marked with various coloured felt markers.

My question: can anyone suggest a good amp tech in the Calgary area who will treat me well, and do a good job.
I'd like to keep the amp as original as possible but have it be safe.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Keith McNeil, Clara Amps.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I had a Symphonic reel to reel for a bit. Made in Montreal from what I recall. Pics plz.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There was one for sale on Reverb. Looking at the posted schematic, it lacks a power transformer, so no isolation between you and the wall. That needs to be taken care of, for safety purposes.


----------

